# Caffeine



## luigi_m_ (Mar 27, 2006)

I try to only drink five cups of coffee a week so that I don't get too much caffeine inside me, but I just love the taste of coffee, and allways go over. So, can I drink as much de-caf coffee (I take it black with two sugars) as I like?


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 27, 2006)

If caffine is your concern, absolutely I don't see why not.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2006)

Decaf still has caffeine in it.

When drinking decaf, pay attention to the decafination method. Some use chemicals, and some oxygen or water to remove the caffeine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decaffeination


----------

